# Alex the Martian did it 5000 times!



## Paulfromitaly

*Bravo Alex, i tuoi continui progressi sono rimarchevoli  (Jana must be a really good teacher )*


----------



## Siberia

Good on you Alex. All your efforts are getting you there.
Siberia


----------



## Alxmrphi

I thought I'd been forgotton! Happy to have a happy congrats thread as always

Yay


----------



## giovannino

Congratulazioni di tutto cuore, Alex!


----------



## MünchnerFax

Alex, would you like some beer? 
Congrats!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Here is the ninth Murphy's law:
« If there is one chance that Alex can reach the 5K posts, it will. » 
Congrats Alex!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Merci beaucoup or however it'ss spelt!

Grazie anche a voi, non desidero delle birre adesso, pittusto, vodka?


----------



## lsp

Hi, Alex. Keep it up! Your Italian is getting so much better, I'm happy for you.
, L


----------



## Lello4ever

Complimenti marziano! 
Continua così il tuo italiano fa continui progressi.


----------



## Giannaclaudia

_Congratulazioni Alex!_ 
Ora non tiri più accidenti a chi ti dà spiegazioni in italiano e questo, direi, è davvero un grande traguardo, più che i 5000 post.


----------



## Trisia

Congratulations, Martian!

I wanna come see your planet! It's fascinating just how many cool answers come from it


----------



## Necsus

* CONGRATSALEX !!!!!*​


----------



## jonquiliser

Congrats, Alex . Great with your questions about Icelandic - though I don't actively study the language, I do like checking out posts and get an idea of what it looks like. 

And you're a forero with attitude. Appreciated


----------



## irene.acler

Complimenti!


----------



## Einstein

Well done Alex, keep the terrestrial flag flying up there on Mars and fight off the little green men!


----------



## geve

Congratulations Alex! It's a shame we didn't meet often during your last thousand posts, so I suggest we all get together and have a big party  Keep up the good spirit man!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Well in the near future I'd like to brush up with the basics of French and see what I can scrape out of my memory from French lessons a few years ago, so, maybe!


----------



## sabrinita85

*Complimenti ALEX!!!*


----------



## Saoul

Alex who? 

Congrats, mate!


----------

